
Show HN: Sleep Calculator – wake up feeling refreshed - thinkpozzitive
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cycle.sleepcalculator
======
deluvas
Uhm, it looks dangerously similar to this one...

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icechen1.s...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icechen1.sleepytime)

~~~
thinkpozzitive
It's true that there's resemblance, however the code is 100% proprietary.

The reason I made the app is an easier and more convenient alternative for
Android users of my website that calculates the same thing.

The difference being that with the Android app, users can actually set an
alarm, as opposed to just figuring out when they should sleep/wake up and have
to manually set it.

------
smtpserver
I don't know if it is automatical or you enable the machine translation in the
Play Store, but the app headline is translated really poorly to Hungarian. The
description is in English though.

~~~
thinkpozzitive
I think the description is in fact automatically translated by google. I
haven't really added any other country specific translation. If you can help
me out with a proper translation of the headline for Hungarian I'd be happy to
change it.

Thank you.

